

Prediction: AirBnb goes down over spreading bedbugs. - sharemywin

I was reading some comments about Airbnb and the various aspect of airbnb and it flaunting local regulations. In the end, I think AirBnb spreading bedbugs take it down. Everything else if harder to empathize with.
======
hardwaresofton
Except many hotels also have bedbugs and they haven't gone out of business...

Also, a listing on AirBnB having bed bugs affects the seller strongly, but not
so much BnB. To an extent, people reasonably don't blame AirBnB for bad
listings too often

~~~
sharemywin
I'm talking about guests spreading bedbugs to other apartments in the
building.

~~~
hardwaresofton
My bad, I misunderstood -- while I don't want to think of that as AirBnB's
problem (a person who is motivated to lease the apt will find a way to), it is
the case that AirBnB is probably introducing a lot of people who might not
lease their apartments out...

------
Mankhool
[http://www.bedbugregistry.com/](http://www.bedbugregistry.com/)

